# Rio Branco - Acre, um passeio por alguns bairros, destacando estabelecimentos recentes.



## Davizão AC (Jan 31, 2005)

Olá pessoal, depois de muitos anos estou novamente fazendo um thread com fotos de Rio Branco. Sou praticamente um vovô aqui no fórum, me cadastrei em 2004 e fui o primeiro forista do Acre por aqui, antigamente, na época em que eu fazia o ensino médio, eu estudava só pela manhã e tinha a tarde livre pra caminhar e nessas caminhadas eu ia tirando umas fotos pra fazer threads. Agora passados 15 anos estou com uma rotina bem diferente e sem tempo pra essas coisas, mas aproveitei minhas férias e resolvi caminhar de tarde e tirar umas fotos com meu celular. Não achei que a qualidade delas ficou tão boa, eu sou fotógrafo profissional mas tenho medo de andar com minha câmera por aí, pois ninguém mais faz seguro dela devido à idade dela, mas quem quiser ver fotos profissionais, tem o link do meu flickr na assinatura. 

A maioria das fotos que eu fiz foi a pé mesmo, caminhando pela cidade mas algumas eu tirei de dentro do carro. Elas foram tiradas nos meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro de 2019, aliás são os meses que mais chovem na cidade, juntamente com dezembro, então é por isso que vocês verão muitas poças de água. O interessante aqui é que *cerca de 80% dos estabelecimentos mostrados são bem recentes, possuem menos de 4 anos e boa parte deles têm 3 anos ou menos.* Não tirei foto dos pontos turísticos por três motivos: um que já está muito manjado, segundo que não teve quase nenhum espaço público que tenha sido construído recentemente, com exceção do lago do amor, que irei mostrar em algumas fotos. Terceiro que nos últimos anos os espaços públicos sofreram forte degradação, o último governo não deu o cuidado devido e aquela "fama" momentânea que Rio Branco teve já não existe mais... 

Agora vamos às fotos:

1. Estabelecimentos no bairro cerâmica










2. Estabelecimentos no bairro cerâmica










3. Estabelecimentos no bairro cerâmica










4. Estabelecimentos no bairro cerâmica










5. Estabelecimentos no bairro cerâmica










5.1 Estabelecimentos no bairro Cerâmica










5.2 Sede do Acreprevidência - Bairro Cerâmica










5.3 Estabelecimentos no bairro Cerâmica










6. Uma galeria no bairro Ipase










7. Academia Smart Fit, no bairro Mascarenha Moraes










8. Estacionamento da Smart Fit










9. Centro










10. Centro










11. Centro










12. Centro










13. Centro










14. Centro










15. Centro










16. Centro










17. Centro










18. Centro










19. Centro










20. Centro










21. Centro










22. Centrão










23. Uma sorveteria local - Quase saindo do Centro










24. Grafismo - Quase saindo do Centro










25. Quase saindo do Centro










26. Quase saindo do Centro










27. Um antigo hotel - Quase saindo do Centro










28. Quase saindo do Centro










29. Quase saindo do Centro










30. Quase saindo do Centro










31. Quase saindo do Centro










32. Bairro Preventório










33. Bairro Dom Giocondo










34. Bairro Dom Giocondo










35. Bairro Dom Giocondo










36. Bairro Dom Giocondo










37. Bairro Dom Giocondo










37.1 Um restaurante de uma rede local - Bairro Dom Giocondo










38. Uma hamburgueria às margens do Parque da Maternidade - Bairro Ipase










39. Bairro Ipase










40. Restaurante de uma rede de Porto Velho - Bairro do Bosque










41. Um empório - Bairro do Bosque










42. Bairro do Bosque










43. Bairro do Bosque










44. Uma galeria com Dominos/Spoleto e salão de beleza - Bairro do Bosque











45. Subway - Bairro do Bosque










46. Bairro do Bosque










47. Bairro do Bosque










48. Bairro do Bosque










49. Bairro do Bosque










50. Bairro do Bosque










51. Bairro do Bosque










52. Bairro do Bosque










52.1. Bairro do Bosque










53. Nova unidade do CNA em fase de acabamento - Bairro Village










54. Nova unidade do CNA em fase de acabamento - Bairro Village










55. Galeria em construção - Bairro Village










55. Outra galeria em construção - Bairro Village










56. Bairro Village










57. Bairro Village










58. Bairro Village










59. Bairro Village










60. Bairro Village










61. Bairro Village










62. Bairro Village










63. Bairro Village










64. Bairro do Bosque










65. Bairro Aviário










65.1. Uma galeria no antigo Hotel Imperador Galvez - Bairro Aviário










65.2. Bairro Aviário










66. Bairro Aviário - ao fundo prédios no bairro Morada do Sol










67. Parque criado ano retrasado - Bairro Jardim São Francisco










68. Parque criado ano retrasado - Bairro Jardim São Francisco










69. Parque criado ano retrasado - Bairro Jardim São Francisco










70. Parque criado ano retrasado - Bairro Conjunto São Francisco










71. Parque criado ano retrasado - Bairro Jardim São Francisco










72. Parque criado ano retrasado - Bairro Jardim São Francisco










73. Bairro Jardim São Francisco










73.1 Uma franquia na área de educação - Bairro Jardim São Francisco










74. Outra escola bilíngue - Bairro Tropical










75. Bairro Tropical










76. Bairro Tropical










77. Bairro Morada do Sol










78. Bairro Morada do Sol










79. Bairro Morada do Sol










80. Bairro Morada do Sol










81. Bairro Morada do Sol










82. Bairro Morada do Sol










83. Bairro Morada do Sol










84. Bairro Morada do Sol










85. Bairro Morada do Sol










86. Bairro Conjunto Mariana - Não existia até o início dos anos 2000 e se expandiu muito nos últimos anos 










87. Bairro Conjunto Mariana - Não existia até o início dos anos 2000 e se expandiu muito nos últimos anos










88. Bairro Conjunto Mariana - Não existia até o início dos anos 2000 e se expandiu muito nos últimos anos










89. Bairro Conjunto Mariana - Não existia até o início dos anos 2000 e se expandiu muito nos últimos anos










89.1. Bairro Conjunto Mariana - Não existia até o início dos anos 2000 e se expandiu muito nos últimos anos










90. Bairro Conjunto Mariana - Não existia até o início dos anos 2000 e se expandiu muito nos últimos anos










91. Bairro Abrahão Alab










91.2. Sebrae - Bairro Abrahão Alab










91.3. Doceria em um container - Bairro Abrahão Alab










92. Em primeiro plano a praça do Lago do Amor e Ibis ao fundo - Bairro Tucumã










93. Lago do Amor - Bairro Tucumã










94. Lago do Amor - Bairro Tucumã










95. Lago do Amor - Bairro Tucumã










95.1. Lago do Amor - Bairro Tucumã










95.2. Junção do Lago do Amor com o Parque do Tucumã - Bairro Tucumã










96. Via Verde (anel viário que corta a área urbana da BR-364). O Atacadão fica exatamente ao lado do Makro - Bairro Nova Esperança










97. O Makro fica exatamente ao lado do Atacadão - Bairro Nova Esperança










97.1 Havan - Início do Bairro Calafate










98. Condomínio Ecoville










99. Condomínio Ecoville










100. Condomínio Ecoville - Ao fundo é o Via Verde Shopping










101. Condomínio Ecoville










102. Condomínio Ecoville










103. Condomínio Ecoville










104. Condomínio Ecoville










105. Bairro Jardim de Alah










106. Isso é uma praça de alimentação com vários fast foods em contêineres - Bairro Jardim de Alah










107. Outro Mercale - Bairro Estação Experimental










108. Via Verde Shopping - Bairro Floresta Sul










109. Via Verde Shopping - Bairro Floresta Sul










110. Via Verde Shopping - Bairro Floresta Sul










Então é isso, galera. Espero que tenham gostado, foi bem cansativo fazer esse thread. Fiquem livres para comentar. Abraços.


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Parabéns, gostei da cidade!


----------



## DaviPereira (Oct 16, 2011)

apesar das grandes dificuldades que nossa cidade enfrenta, assim como qualquer uma do país, através das suas imagens percebemos uma arquitetura boa que Rio Branco tem e é muito interessante olhar por esse ângulo, ótimos registros! está de de parabéns!


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Muito bom thread, gostei do que vi.


----------



## HSilva (Feb 13, 2008)

Muito bom Davi!! Retratou bem a expansão do comércio na cidade!! Parabéns!^^


----------



## fersant (Jan 27, 2014)

Fui surpreendido positivamente, gostei muito do que vi!


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Rio Branco têm bairros bonitos.


----------



## RodrigoVix (Jan 30, 2007)

Que bom rever Rio Branco por aqui, gostei de ver o comércio se expandindo e novas galerias e espaços comerciais mais sofisticados ganhando espaço por toda a cidade!!

Parabens


----------



## Natan V.N (Mar 11, 2009)

Mostrou boa parte da nossa cidade e observa a grande quantidade de pequenos bairros, que poderiam ser fusionados com bairros maiores


----------



## Manauaras (Oct 30, 2011)

Posso ser sincero? Rio Branco é muito melhor vista no nível da rua do que por imagens aéreas. É incrível como parecem ser duas cidades completamente diferentes. Vista do alto, parece feia e caótica, mas com essas fotos aí, tudo muda! 

Rio Branco é muito organizada, bastante arborizada e o comércio é plural, diferente de outras capitais de seu porte que concentra tudo no Centro. E por falar nessa pluralidade no comércio, será que é por isso que o shopping Via Verde não sofreu ainda uma expansão justamente pela cidade ter um comércio de rua tão forte e em todos os bairros?


----------



## FaB!O [..SgO..] (Feb 11, 2008)

Me surpreendeu positivamente! 
A cidade parece crescer bem, ao menos nas regiões mostradas!!

Parabéns pelo trédi! :applause:


----------



## fialho (Dec 4, 2006)

Fazia falta um thread de Rio Branco feito por forista a nível de rua! :applause:

A cidade teve um momento de transformação e destaque nas obras e no cuidado com os espaços públicos na década passada - que eu retratei em alguns threads -, algo que se perdeu com os governantes dos últimos anos. De uns anos pra cá, foi a iniciativa privada que ganhou força e a cidade melhorou muito em relação a comércio de rua e outros estabelecimentos. Espero que em algum momento tenhamos os dois setores brilhando ao mesmo tempo.


----------



## Jailan Rodrigo (Aug 10, 2012)

Ótimas fotos, Amo muito Rio Branco e como todo acreano, fico revoltado com a atual situação de abandono que a cidade vem passando mas, crendo que 2019 será um ano de muitas noticias boas para nossa capital...


----------



## zandergusmao (May 3, 2017)

As fotos passam uma ótima impressão da cidade, gostei do que vi, parabéns!


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Uma bela cidade. Parabéns pelos registros!


----------



## EspelhodAgua (Feb 21, 2019)

Fundada apenas 10 depois que Campo Grande-MS, é uma Teresina-PI no futuro, mas tem ares de Natal-RN, Rio Branco-AC é mesmo essa cidade doce, aconchegante e nobre, com uma rica história e tradicao que encanta ao visitante. Bacana ver o comercio local despontar, expandindo cada vez mais a economia.


----------



## gabrielzoeste (Jan 12, 2008)

Uma cidade bem estruturada ,com comércios de rua e um shopping , gostei do que eu vi!!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Simpaticíssimo Rio Branco! Curti as fotos! Tenho a certeza de que crescerá ainda mais! :yes:

Parabéns pelo thread! :applause:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Bom ver Rio Branco por aqui novamente, pelo visto a cidade se espalhou bastante mas já começa a se verticalizar 
fico curioso em imaginar como deve ser morar aí, o custo de vida é alto devido a depender produtos e mercadorias vindo de longe?


----------



## HSilva (Feb 13, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> Bom ver Rio Branco por aqui novamente, pelo visto a cidade se espalhou bastante mas já começa a se verticalizar
> fico curioso em imaginar como deve ser morar aí, o custo de vida é alto devido a depender produtos e mercadorias vindo de longe?


O custo já foi maior, mas ainda é elevado em alguns setores. Temos o combustível mais caro do pais e isso acaba influenciando o preço de muitos produtos e serviços, mas, pode até aparecer estranho, o preço da cesta básica daqui já foi um dos menores entre as capitais segundo pesquisas em anos recentes! Lembrando que o interior do Estado tem regiões distante com difícil acesso e cujo custo de vida é bem maior do que na capital. Rio Branco recebeu muitas melhorias em infraestrutura urbana na década passada. Pena que esses investimentos pararam, ainda são muito necessários. Por ser um local distante gera muita curiosidade sobre como é viver aqui. Eu já ri muito com algumas perguntas que me fazem quando viajo para o centro sul do pais!!!^^


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

A cada ano mais desenvolvida Rio Braco...Gostei muito parabéns...


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Ha tempos nao entrava num thread fotografico de Rio Branco... Achei otimo ver esse, ele me passou uma ideia que a cidade esta crescendo/melhorando, muito bom ber isso.

Obrigado por compartilhar tuas fotos, Davizao!


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Sensação de paz tranquilidade


----------



## noize (Jul 24, 2004)

Me parece ser a cidade mais ajeitadinha do Norte. Valeu!


----------



## Manauaras (Oct 30, 2011)

noize said:


> Me parece ser a cidade mais ajeitadinha do Norte. Valeu!


Rio Branco é arrumadinha sim, mas mesmo assim está atrás de Boa Vista e Palmas; estas "brigam" por esse título! Até hoje tenho minhas dúvidas de qual é efetivamente a melhor urbanizada, talvez uma vantagem minúscula para Palmas... não sei...


----------



## HSilva (Feb 13, 2008)

Palmas e Boa Vista são as duas capitais planejadas na região. Ruas "bem traçadas", área de passeio público bem dimensionada e uma maior organização dos espaços do que vemos nas outras capitais.


----------



## thiago uchoa (Apr 13, 2010)

Muito boa as fotos


----------



## Anderson carioca (Feb 12, 2010)

Thread bem legal, gostei da cidade, bem arrumadinha e bem cuidada, com bom comércio.


----------



## @joaocarlos (Feb 22, 2011)

Hoje vi um guichê de uma empresa de ônibus na rodoviária aqui de Feira de Santana com passagens para Rio Branco, fiquei louco de vontade de conhecer essa cidade linda !!


----------



## Júnior_tst (Nov 19, 2009)

Gostei muito do que vi, parece ser muito estruturada e arrumada. Dá uma sensação de tranquilidade.


----------



## PJJ (Apr 15, 2013)

Tá ficando top Rio Branco!!! Ainda quero conhecer!!! Um vizinho esteve na cidade e gostou muito!!!


----------



## Metropolitano Manaus (Jan 17, 2009)

Rio Branco é surpreendente. Já fui algumas vezes na década de 90 e nos anos 2000 e sempre via muita coisa nova a cada passagem.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Muito bom acompanhar o crescimento da cidade, parabéns!


----------



## thiago uchoa (Apr 13, 2010)

A cidade realmente estava sumida por aqui isso por conta da crise que abateu o estado


----------



## macau.evaldo (Sep 7, 2017)

Parabéns para a cidade, me surpreendeu positivamente. O Brasil realmente é um grande país.


----------

